# Rainy Day Blues



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

It's a little hard to see but this is on a Transclucent Blue Lami, Guides are Batson. Still have a coat or so of Threadmaster Lite to go. 

Hey Look Terry No Hands! Thanks for the photo tip


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Walt.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet! Glad it worked for you. Is that a tiger wrap in the middle of the guide?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Not a tiger, just a simple spiral of blue metallic.


----------

